# Multiplexor de señales de AUDIO



## soschorni (Jul 12, 2009)

hola amigos
quisiera que me pueran ayudar en el diseño de un multiplexor de señales de audio usando un contador decimal y algunos transistores. Tengo 10 señales de audio que se tienen  que multiplexar y salir por una salida
Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 12, 2009)

¿Multiplexar o sumar?
Estás describiendo algo como un mezclador...

Saludos


----------



## soschorni (Jul 12, 2009)

no no quiero mesclar, quiero que vallan pasando a distinto tiempo, pero que sea iperseptible...
Yo tengo 10 señales y pensaba hacer un contador decimal, que valla "exitando" algun componente (habia pensado transistores) y valla dejando pasar solo una señal a la vez y sin modificarlas. se entiende lo que quiero hacer?


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 12, 2009)

lo primero que tienes que hacer es aplicar el teorema del muestreo a las señales de audio, no estas modificando la señal solo estas tomando muestras de cada una de ellas para que puedan ser procesadas y multiplexadas en el tiempo para luego ser enviadas por un canal con determinado ancho de banda y ser demultiplexadas y  reconstruidas para ser utilizadas en lo que desees.

puedes ver con mas detalles de que te hablo.
http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/digitales/secuenciales/Teorema_Muestreo.asp

en todo caso envia mas detalles de lo que estas haciendo para poder ayudarte.


----------



## soschorni (Jul 12, 2009)

eso mismo es lo que busco, necesitaria el esquema de ello. yo lo que quiero hacer es ahorrar vumetros, porque con uno de estos puedo hacer que pasen muchas señales por un mismo vumetro y luego demultiplexarlas y que vallan a sus respectivos leds(matrices).


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 12, 2009)

bueno pues entonces tienes que digitalizar las señales de audio, empieza por aplicar la derivada a todas los audios, los multiplexas y luego los integras. 
hay software que tambien hacen eso, los vi para Mac's no se si haya para windows, si los encuentro te envio los links.

suerte y
salu2
Mac


----------



## soschorni (Jul 12, 2009)

gracias. lo voy a intentar, si no me sale, aca voy a estar devuelta con mis dudas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2009)

Mirá acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/167169/

Ahí está el esquema de los mismo que vos pides, solo que para menos canales de audio. Mirá y analizá el diagrama, por que vas a tener que cambiar el multiplexor analógico y complicar un poco la lógica para acomodar los 10 canales mas las etapas de habilitación de cada barra de leds, pero eso es fácil.

Saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jul 12, 2009)

el tema se llama, "audio spectrum analizer"


----------



## soschorni (Jul 12, 2009)

el integrado CD4066 no podria serbir?


----------



## alexus (Jul 12, 2009)

no creo, proba con 4552,4553, esos si andan, pero no sigas alargando este tema, dirijete hascia los qeu te mencionamos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2009)

soschorni dijo:
			
		

> el integrado CD4066 no podria serbir?



De poder...puede, pero vas a usar mas chips que los estrictamente necesarios, con lo que se te va a complicar la puesta a punto, análisis de fallas y un montón de cosas. Lo querés hacer con 3 CD4066 y un CD4017...hacelo...todo es posible...

Saludos!


----------



## soschorni (Jul 12, 2009)

muchissimas gracias ezavalla


----------



## dismanecro (Jul 18, 2009)

puedes hacerlo con el integrado 4051 es un mult/dem analogico de 8 a 1, usando 2 podrias lograrlo


----------

